# My little Garaje



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Good night from Spain.

I have a little garage that I'm refurbishing. It is a little bit small, but I can save one ofmy cars.

In first time, I had to clean, sweep, and clean and sweep the garage:




























Some automotive items:










The next step was the paint. I painted the walls, door & something more :





































When the painting jobs were finished, I moved my arsenal to the "new" garage:

Galons



















Polisher's & machines cabinet:










Several products:










Both closets:










The big closet was painted in the same colour that oders closet. In this closet I keep 837 Motorcycle Magazines from 1965 to 1993.



















Some items to decorate the garage




























Oldtimer Picture:



















That's all.

The next step is made a tool board, to put this:

- Wera Lasertip PH y planos.
- Large allen by Toptul
- Universal Pliers 160mm by NWS Solingen
- Side cut Pliers by NWS Solingen
- A pliers by Gedore.
- Plumber pliers by VBW.



































































































































































Lasertip:



















This weekend, more.


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking good, would love a garage...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

That's not small! I'd kill for a garage that size.

But seriously, looking very good, nice and organised.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## xanxes (Feb 23, 2012)

Bienvenido socio!
Que buena pinta!



Welcome!
Looks very well!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks!

The garage has two problems. It hasn't got water and electricity. 

I have to wash with ONRWS or similar and I can't polish here, but I have friends with large places.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy and nice space, some good screw drivers there i use that make for my drill drivers bits they are excellent


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

klan_bmw said:


> Thanks!
> The garage has two problems. It hasn't got water and electricity.
> I have to wash with ONRWS or similar and I can't polish here, but I have friends with large places.


The lack of water and power is a common problem here in the UK with off-site garages.
Have you considered investing in a small petrol generator, enough to power a lamp or two.
Won't help with the water situation, but will mean you can see what you are doing in there.


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Some news

The last week I cleaned & put in order my garage, And I took the opportunity to take some pics:



Latest additions:







































News soon


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

looks great!


----------

